# Dual Custom XXX 15's Design



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

This box here is for ThaWaxShop, who is on several of the car audio forums. This is for two custom 15" subs using the Soundstream XXX motor as the foundation. 3.3ft^3 each with a 32hz tuning.

Dual 15" Box for ThaWaxShop


----------

